

Rejected by Adsense - 20andup

I just got rejected by Adsense. They say I don't have enough content/ navigation menu for visitors. I don't think content is the problem. Can someone give me some advice to modify my site (www.techship2038.com)<p>Detailed reasons:
"Enough: If you want to meet the qualifications to participate in AdSense, the text content of your site must be adequate; As a result, the AdSense expert to audit our crawlers to find suitable display relevant ads on your page. Therefore, we recommend that you add a more complete textual and paragraphs on the site. According to regulations, the site content must be comprehensive on-line and normal operation, allowing users to navigate through the site through the menu, site navigation, or the appropriate link. As long as the vast majority of your site are complete and functioning properly, we will be happy to retrial of your application."
======
alex_g
Why don't you add a navigation menu? If they tell you that's the problem, why
wouldn't you just fix it?

~~~
20andup
there's no guarantee that its the navigation menu. i prefer if someone
familiar with google adsense knew what is wrong before i start changing stuff.
the last thing i need is spending 12 hours and then realizing it didn't make a
difference in the results

------
byoung2
Is that a direct quote from the AdSense email? The grammar is terrible.

~~~
20andup
Its actually in Chinese but I used google translate

~~~
alanfang
What country did you put in for your application?

~~~
20andup
Hong Kong

